# non mi funzionano più i tasti del mouse????[semi-solved]

## darkmanPPT

 :Shocked:  assurdo!

oggi accendo.... 

e..... non mi vannno più i tasti del mouse. Ricapitoliamo meglio.

uso kde, xgl e beryl. fino a ieri sera (ho spento all'1 di notte il pc) tutto ok. stamttina mi alzo, accendo... si carica kde... si carica beryl. ok. alcune finestre però non mi vengono visualizzate (avete presente i warning all'inizio di kde? tipo che weather dovrebbe dirmi che non è ancora attaccato in rete). ma se guardo bene, sul pannello delle applicazioni aperte (non so il suio nome esatto) il warning c'è...

allora clicco sulla finestra (come se fosse stata ridotta ad icone) per ingrandirla.   :Shocked:  niente  :Shocked:  provo ad aprire altre finestre... niente  :Shocked: 

tutte vengono (se vengono) aperte e "ridotte automaticamente ad icona" senza che possa fare nulla. vabbè, mi dico io... "tasto destro sopra e chiudi". ma nemmeno il tasto destro funziona!  :Shocked: 

insomma.. muovo il mouse, ma l'interazione è nulla. però... ho notato che il mouse DOVREBBE andare, perchè, siccome ho beryl, riesco a "muovere il cubo".

 :Rolling Eyes:  che cavolo è successo????

any idea?  :Crying or Very sad: 

ps: ieri pomeriggio ho fatto aggiornamenti. c'era qualcosa di alsa, qualcosa riguardante dbus, e qualcosa riguardante glproto (mi pare)

il mouse va, perchè l'ho appena provato su xdm

----------

## crisandbea

avendo fatto fatto degli aggiornamenti magari   hai aggiornato qualche file di configurazione senza vedere cosa aggiornava, oppure non hai aggiornato qualcosa che ti chiedeva di aggiornare.  prova a darci un'occhio alle cose che hai/non hai  aggiornato.

ciauz

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> avendo fatto fatto degli aggiornamenti magari   hai aggiornato qualche file di configurazione senza vedere cosa aggiornava, oppure non hai aggiornato qualcosa che ti chiedeva di aggiornare.  prova a darci un'occhio alle cose che hai/non hai  aggiornato.
> 
> ciauz

 

beh... io alla fine faccio sempre etc-update... senza guardare che fa....

emerge -uDNp world mi da 

cioè zero pacchetti ancora da installare.

ho già provato revdep-rebuild, ma niente.  :Sad: 

il fatto è che

non è un problema di xgl perchè adesso sto usando xgl e un altro window manager che nn so come si chiami.. e va

non sembra essere un problmea di beryl perchè il tasto centrale mi va

kde???  :Shocked: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   avendo fatto fatto degli aggiornamenti magari   hai aggiornato qualche file di configurazione senza vedere cosa aggiornava, oppure non hai aggiornato qualcosa che ti chiedeva di aggiornare.  prova a darci un'occhio alle cose che hai/non hai  aggiornato.
> 
> ciauz 
> 
> beh... io alla fine faccio sempre etc-update... senza guardare che fa....

 

niente di più sbagliato,  almeno vedere i file che modifica sarebbe utile in caso come il tuo di problemi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kde??? 

 

potrebbe essere, bisognerebbe vedere cosa hai aggiornato di kde.

ciauz

----------

## darkmanPPT

allora, adesso posso dire con certezza:

non è kde: ho caricato kde da root senza nulla (ma sotto xgl) e funzia tutto. tutti i tasti

non è xgl perchè ho caricato xgl con il window manager di base (TWM?? insomma, quello verde) e funziona tutto

non è beryl perchè i tasti di interazione con beryl vanno.

e allora che è?  :Shocked: 

utlimamente non ho aggiornato nulla che riguardasse kde

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

trovato.....

ho disabilitato tutti i processi che avessero a che fare con beryl...

ed ora funzionano i tasti...

 :Shocked: 

come mai?

----------

## crisandbea

probabile che negli aggiornamento che hai fatto c'era qualcosa di beryl 

che magari ha modificato qualche file di configurazione,,,,  purtroppo non uso beryl e non saprei aiutarti + di tanto. 

comunque trovato il sospettato si trova anche il problema,   :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> probabile che negli aggiornamento che hai fatto c'era qualcosa di beryl 
> 
> che magari ha modificato qualche file di configurazione,,,,  purtroppo non uso beryl e non saprei aiutarti + di tanto. 
> 
> comunque trovato il sospettato si trova anche il problema,  
> ...

 

infatti

ora spero di poter risolvere!!! finora risultati =0   :Sad: 

ma si prova un po'  :Wink: 

(però nn c'era nulla di beryl sugli ultimi agg)

----------

## skypjack

Prova a ricompilare xorg-server.

La discussione è simile ad un'altra già aperta e risolta.

Spero ti possa servire.

----------

## crisandbea

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Prova a ricompilare xorg-server.
> 
> La discussione è simile ad un'altra già aperta e risolta.
> 
> Spero ti possa servire.

 

esattamente,  precisamente è questa

forse qualche mod potrebbe valutare un merge dei due thread.

ciauz

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Sad: 

pultroppo devo comunicarvi che, pur eseguendo quanto scritto nel thred linkatomi,

non ho risolto il problema..

il problema persiste... è sempre quello!  :Sad: 

sigh

per la precisione ho provato anche a riemergere tutti i pacchetti bery****

ps: il problema è lo stresso citato nel thred linkato

----------

## crisandbea

che versioni delle seguenti librerie usi ??  sia 

```
randrproto-?? che libXrandr-???
```

hai riemerso  

```
xorg-server
```

????

ciauz

----------

## skypjack

Se il problema è lo stesso hai tre modi per risolverlo (anzi quattro, ma due sono equivalenti):

- ri-emergere xorg-server e riavviare la macchina

- downgrade di libXrandr e randr

- uso di metacity e/o disabilitazione estensioni composite in xorg.conf

Se il problema è lo stesso, si risolve in questo modo.

E visto che dici il problema è lo stesso, ti comunico anche che esiste un bug-report già chiuso in cui era comunicato come soluzione il ri-emerge di xorg-server che, per tutti i partecipanti, aveva portato effettivamente alla soluzione desiderata.

Facci sapere...

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
eix randrproto

[I] x11-proto/randrproto

     Available versions:  1.1.2 1.2.0 ~1.2.1

     Installed versions:  1.2.0(01:08:05 04/22/07)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Randr protocol headers

eix libXrandr

[I] x11-libs/libXrandr

     Available versions:  1.1.1 ~1.1.1-r1 ~1.1.2 1.2.1

     Installed versions:  1.2.1(01:07:57 04/22/07)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Xrandr library

```

ho riemerso anche xorg-server (ieri sera per la precisione)

quindi la prima l'ho già provata.

vado per il downgrade e vediamo....  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eix randrproto
> 
> ...

 

maschera per il momento   queste 

```
randrproto-1.2.0 che libXrandr-1.2.1
```

 e ridai

```
emerge -avu world
```

Edit:  dopo verifica se  

```
emerge -avu world
```

  ha riemerso anche xorg-server, se non lo fa  riemergilo a manina.

ciauz

----------

## darkmanPPT

bene...

anzi... male  :Sad: 

downgrade effettuato... risultato ottenuto = stessi problemi!   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

ultrasigh!

allora vedrò di usare metacity....

vedo che metacity è nel portage.... però metacity è per gnome, no?

io uso kde  :Rolling Eyes: 

non è che incasino ancora di più?

ps: non è da usare compiz semmai?

----------

## Onip

beh, tieniti pure kwin allora. metacity ti conviene usarlo solo se usi gnome

----------

## darkmanPPT

domanda seconda:

ma perchè ricompilare xorg-server?

se uso XGL non dovrei ricompilare xgl? (cosa che sto facendo in questo momento  :Rolling Eyes:  )

ricompilato anche xgl ma nulla è cambiato  :Sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> domanda seconda:
> 
> ma perchè ricompilare xorg-server?
> 
> se uso XGL non dovrei ricompilare xgl? (cosa che sto facendo in questo momento  )

 

che io sappia XGL  non viene + usato, in favore di  AiGLX,  e se non sbaglio XGL non è in portage,  

comunque XGL lo trovi in qualche overlay ,  mentre AIGLX è estensione di Xorg-server.

ciao

----------

## Onip

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che io sappia XGL  non viene + usato, in favore di  AiGLX,  e se non sbaglio XGL non è in portage,  
> 
> 

 

Xgl è l'unica soluzione per chi vuole il compositing utilizzando i driver closed della ati.

@darkmanPPT, hai provato con i driver open e AIGLX? sul mio portatile funziona tutto abbastanza bene. (Certo la nvidia sul fisso è tutta un'altra cosa...)

----------

## crisandbea

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> che io sappia XGL  non viene + usato, in favore di  AiGLX,  e se non sbaglio XGL non è in portage,  
> 
>  
> ...

 

questo particolare mi era sfuggito.     :Embarassed: 

ciauz

----------

## darkmanPPT

eh, magari!!!!

se potessi userei SUBITO i driver open

perccato che la mia Ati Mobility Radeon X300 (x portatile) non è supportata.

già provato tempo addietro....

ps: ma una cosa che non ha mai capito.... dove si trova sul sito di Xorg (o mesa) la lista delle schede supportate dal driver r300?

purtroppo ho dovuto   :Sad:  usare XGL

non vedrei anche io l'ora di usare AIGLX  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> eh, magari!!!!
> 
> se potessi userei SUBITO i driver open
> 
> perccato che la mia Ati Mobility Radeon X300 (x portatile) non è supportata.
> ...

 

dai uno sguardo qua  e qua

----------

## skypjack

Ah... ok, io uso aiglx con una scheda basata su i810...

Comunque il problema è strano, sembra uguale a quello avuto anche da me...

Ma perchè non apri un report su bugzilla?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ah... ok, io uso aiglx con una scheda basata su i810...
> 
> Comunque il problema è strano, sembra uguale a quello avuto anche da me...
> 
> Ma perchè non apri un report su bugzilla?

 

 :Laughing: 

perchè non so come fare  :Very Happy: 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  vabbè

soluzione di tutti i problemi, mi disinstallo XGL... perchè senza beryl e solo con kwin si vede malissimo!!

(la shell è a righe   :Shocked:  )

 :Twisted Evil: 

sperando sempre che la mia scheda diventi supportata dai driver open  :Sad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

